
Ask HN: Does anyone want to join a group to “Teach Yourself CS”? - bpatel576
I&#x27;ve been looking at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teachyourselfcs.com&#x2F; and wanted to get people together to go through the material as a group. If someone is already familiar with the body of the work, it would be great to have some mentors.<p>Slack Channel: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;join.slack.com&#x2F;t&#x2F;teachyourselfcs&#x2F;shared_invite&#x2F;zt-f80pmv4z-bdeyPwQq2DH9I4_Ya9IMnQ
======
samanator
Hi! I just saw your cross post on the thread linking to
[https://teachyourselfcs.com/](https://teachyourselfcs.com/). I'm interested!
Actually, before I read saw this post I sent a message to my local developer
group asking this same question!

------
bpatel576
I'm surprised I didn't get one comment on this post!

